# CGC? questions



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Does your dog have it's certificate?
At what age was/is your dog when it received it?
What was the hardest part of the test for your dog?
How many years in training before you took the test and passed?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Does your dog have it's certificate? Yes

At what age was/is your dog when it received it? 1.5

What was the hardest part of the test for your dog? Controlled separation

How many years in training before you took the test and passed? 1.3 most CGC stuff was covered by basic puppy obedience, just needed work on the separation part which we covered as part of training for the BH


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

no certificate. we have the test result paper but don't see the need in the certificate.

11 months.

IDK, i wasn't there. wife did it.

about 3 months of weekly basic obedience classes.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

our class worked on the separation thing last night -- oh yeah that was a huge need to work on thing. Roxy HATES me being out of her sight...they had us go in the bathroom and I could hear the whining from clear in there. This is going to be the part I am most worried about....and she didn't want any part of having somebody brush her. I have one of those kong zoom grooms and that is what she likes being brushed with by ME  we have a long way to go I think ...and she's 1.5 and this is time 4 of being in class. 1st time through level 2. 
The trainers assistant has a 4 year old gsd that still isn't ready either so I get it ...some mature slower than others.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Does your dog have it's certificate?
Yes

At what age was/is your dog when it received it?
9 months

What was the hardest part of the test for your dog?
The separation was definitely the hardest, she rarely lets me out of her sight, let alone left with a stranger.

How many years in training before you took the test and passed?
We had a basic obedience class before doing the CGC.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

4 out of 6 of my dogs have it. 

Tannor and Robyn both went to obedience classes that included all phases of the test. There are 3 levels with the end goal being the CGC. Both Robyn and Tannor were about 10 months with ongoing training in their classes. The same for Brennan, but he was a little over a year by the time he was done with those same classes. Midnite the male GSD never had any training for any part of the test and passed it at about a year and a half. None of them had any issues with any part of the test.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Truthfully...I hate classes that train just for the CGC exercises. I don’t think it teaches the dog anything but the exercise…and like your dog, it doesn’t really help get them over things and truly doesn’t prove anything because if you do just get your dog used to a certain brush…the dog might still fail when a different brush is used for the test.

My first dog…that I raised from a puppy. Got his at around two years old. I had to wait a little for maturity, but it was mostly just working on the stay. He had his CD before that, and we just kind of trained for obedience, not really the exercises. I knew his temperament would get him through the touching/noise exercises. Plus…with enough obedience, the dog should just get through some of that stuff. He also had his temperament certification from the GSDCA by that point as well…so I knew he could handle more than what the CGC tests for.

My female…got her in December at 2.5 years old, worked a bit in obedience, started IPO work, just passed her CGC this summer. We have a CGC evaluator that comes to our training group, and she offered to give the test to the dogs. It was really fun. Our helper was in the group for the walking around people exercise…and all the dogs passed with flying colors.

I think the training just needs to be about training a good dog, rather than focusing so much on the exercises. You start to put too much stress on the dog when you’re really focusing on just those 10 exercises and trying to get over one or two of the issues you’re seeing. If you don’t make the training a big deal, your dog won’t think a lot of stuff is a big deal. But when you’re constantly pushing a brush at them, grabbing their feet, ect…you’re not letting the dog be themselves. You’re just doing things to the dog that it doesn’t like and doesn’t understand why you’re doing them to it.

As far as your trainer’s assistant having a 4 year old dog that still hasn’t passed the CGC…I’m sorry…that’s not maturity, that’s a failure in training or just bad temperament. There shouldn’t be any excuse for not having a CGC by 4 years old…maturity is just a cop out, especially for someone that wants to be a dog trainer.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

we don't think we're going to do any basic classes with our newest pup before the test. he's 8 months and we're just going to take the test so he can start the advanced off leash training. he already has all the basic commands cemented in and is extremely socialized. no point in wasting time teaching what he already knows. we want to jump him into our trainer's rally/advanced obedience, agility and a little nosework classes but he's just still too much a complete goofball right now with not enough attention span. may a couple more months.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Does your dog have it's certificate?
Yes

At what age was/is your dog when it received it?
9 months

What was the hardest part of the test for your dog?
The 3 minute separation

How many years in training before you took the test and passed?
Bear has been in some type of training since we brought him home at 12 weeks. His obedience club did the test.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Passed the test, didnt send in for certificate as he's not AKC

9 months

Hardest part was being close to another dog. He wanted to play so we had to work on that a lot. 

Did obedience training since he was 4 months old


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

martemchik said:


> As far as your trainer’s assistant having a 4 year old dog that still hasn’t passed the CGC…I’m sorry…that’s not maturity, that’s a failure in training or just bad temperament. There shouldn’t be any excuse for not having a CGC by 4 years old…maturity is just a cop out, especially for someone that wants to be a dog trainer.


 No , let me reword that...she is a "helper"...not an assistant. She is in charge of setting up classes and stuff and all of her dogs are rescue dogs...this was a bad home this one came out of. So she hasn't had him the whole 4 years. He has some aggression issues she is working through with him. I should have clarified all of that.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

we have only the last 2 weeks been focusing on the testing part. Before that it was more just heeling, sit, stay ..the basic commands only pushing a little harder. Last night was our best night in class and of course it was the last one for this session.  we take a week off and then back at it. 
Sounds like most of the same dogs are returning..I think this will help. Most of the time we are meeting new dogs ( which I know Roxy has to learn) ...but if it's pretty much the same dogs maybe she will focus like she was last night. Last night she was a little gem.


Maria -- you know we have that same "play" mentality too....that's another hard one. I am trying to get it so Roxy knows when we go down there we are there to work..but it's so hard for her...another dog means PLAY TIME. Even when I go in with a "we are working" attitude. She's like..."whatever ...there's another dog...let me play


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Passed the test, didnt send in for certificate as he's not AKC


i don't think your dog has to be AKC registered to get a certificate. it's only 8 bucks for unregistered and mixed breeds for certificate only. it's 20 bucks for registered dogs if you want an official CGC designation on the dog's AKC title.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

2 of my 3 have theirs. 

Recon got his at 9 mos. he trained up until that point for it. 

Frag got his around 2? He also trained up until that point for it. 

For Recon, the hardest part was reaction to noise, leash walking and greeting a friendly stranger(too friendly). 

For Frag it was greeting a friendly stranger (wary/aggressive history) and supervised separation.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Truthfully...I hate classes that train just for the CGC exercises. I don’t think it teaches the dog anything but the exercise…
> 
> My first dog…that I raised from a puppy. Got his at around two years old. I had to wait a little for maturity
> 
> ...




So a serious sport dog person like yourself can take 2 years waiting for "maturity" for a dog raised from 8 weeks and not think its a cop out? It seems like you are holding a double standard. 

For the record, my personal view is 2 years waiting for maturity is not a cop out. All dogs and trainers are different. But you are the one setting the "cop out" standard above.

Yeah, I get that the other person is someone wanting to be be a dog trainer but we don't know when that person started training the now 4 year old dog. 

I agree that training only to the CGC is not the best idea. Nevertheless, CGC sets some good, achievable goals that all dog owners should be striving for if not already met. I train lots of different things including CGC-related goal training.

To the OP: No CGC yet but we are working on it (he's almost 6 months, raised from 8 weeks). Reaction to another dog is the tough part for us as Linus just loves meeting and playing with other dogs. I think we will be ready in few more months if not sooner.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Mister C said:


> So a serious sport dog person like yourself can take 2 years waiting for "maturity" for a dog raised from 8 weeks and not think its a cop out? It seems like you are holding a double standard.


:thumbup:

that also confused me.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

All four of my adult dogs have the Canadian version of it called Canine Good Neighbour (CGN) which they cannot pass until they are one year old.
Sweetie the pit bull was four years old I think (I had owned her for two years). Passing the other dog was the hardest, she can be DA. We did go to CGN classes prior to taking the test, as well as a lot, lot, lot of training (she was a baaaad dog when I adopted her).
Evie the border collie mutt was 2yo. No prior training/classes aside from basic training with me. Hardest part was visiting a friendly stranger (she is a lip licker).
Eli was a year old, no prior training/classes aside from basic training with me. No part was difficult for him. 
Cajun was tested with his original owner - he would have been a year old. I suppose it is no longer valid but it doesn't matter to me, he did pass the test at one point in his life.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Mister C said:


> So a serious sport dog person like yourself can take 2 years waiting for "maturity" for a dog raised from 8 weeks and not think its a cop out? It seems like you are holding a double standard.


Ummm no...

I wasn't going around making "excuses" for why my dog didn't have a CGC. The situation that presented itself as OP wrote about it BEFORE I posted...was that it was someone that was an assistant trainer and didn't have the title they were supposedly helping others train for because their dog wasn't "mature" enough. The CGC was not meant to be a difficult test, and when you have dogs passing that test before the age of one, I have a hard time believing that there is a dog out there that isn't mature enough by 4. After OP explained more about the situation, it's different. Of course I wouldn't expect the do to pass then. My original opinion was based on the fact that if I was training somewhere, and that person was "helping" and using maturity as an excuse...it wouldn't fly with me. Especially not at 4 years old.

I guess you decided to skip the parts where I said my dog had tested for his TC before that and also had his CD before that as well (a harder title by 99% of standards).

It's cool though if you want to make yourself look dumb by calling someone else out on misunderstood facts, next time, work on your comprehension. I'm also not sure how 2 years and 4 years equate...in my book, a two year old dog is probably less mature than most 4 year old dogs. Dogs don't generally lose maturity as they get older. So where does this "double standard" come into play? Or do you not know what that means as well?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju doesn't have his yet. Though it's through no fault of his own. He's passed everything except supervised separation before (we've attempted the test once already). I'm sure he'll pass once I work him through supervised separation, but that's on me for not really working it through yet.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

martemchik said:


> It's cool though if you want to make yourself look dumb by calling someone else out on misunderstood facts, next time, work on your comprehension. I'm also not sure how 2 years and 4 years equate...in my book, a two year old dog is probably less mature than most 4 year old dogs. Dogs don't generally lose maturity as they get older. So where does this "double standard" come into play? Or do you not know what that means as well?


No one misunderstood, here. You said "My first dog…that I raised from a puppy. Got his at around two years old. I had to wait a little for maturity, but it was mostly just working on the stay."

then you said, "…maturity is just a cop out"

YOU had to wait for maturity, but it's a cop out for someone else to do?

You like blaming comprehension, don't you?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Does your dog have it's certificate?

Shania had her CGN, the Canadian version.

 At what age was/is your dog when it received it?

10 years old

 What was the hardest part of the test for your dog?

It was held in a freezing cold barn in November, during a blizzard and she had never been to a dog show or training class before

 How many years in training before you took the test and passed?

0, we never specifically trained for the CGN and never did a formal obedience class, she was a happy, friendly pup with manners if not skills or drive. I thought for sure we failed when on the "Come" Shania looked at me then went and schmoozed with the judge.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> YOU had to wait for maturity, but it's a cop out for someone else to do?
> 
> You like blaming comprehension, don't you?


But 2 years is the same as 4?

And I didn't see where I wrote about how I'm actively helping train people to get a CGC and trying to get money for doing that...and yet telling people my dog can't do it because its not mature enough...and not the lack of training.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Ummm no...
> 
> I wasn't going around making "excuses" for why my dog didn't have a CGC.


Yes you did. Full quote below. You pointed to maturity as the reason for waiting 2 years for the CGC. 

You stated "My first dog…that *I raised from a puppy. Got his at around two years old. I had to wait a little for maturity*, but it was mostly just working on the stay. He had his CD before that, and we just kind of trained for obedience, not really the exercises." 




martemchik said:


> ...
> My original opinion was based on the fact that if I was training somewhere, and that person was "helping" and using maturity as an excuse...it wouldn't fly with me. Especially not at 4 years old.
> 
> I guess you decided to skip the parts where I said my dog had tested for his TC before that and also had his CD before that as well (a harder title by 99% of standards).
> ...



Again, you hold yourself out as a serious sport dog person. I suspect that you think you are a great dog trainer and I have no reason to doubt it. As a great dog trainer who took 2 years to train (from 8 week puppy) and who points to maturity as a reason for waiting to do the CGC you are indeed holding a double standard as compared with the other trainer who has been training for an unknown amount of time and who also points to the same reason of "maturity". 

Yeah, I saw the TC and CD but again YOU are the one that pointed to lack of maturity (not lack of training) for waiting to do CGC for your dog. I suggest you read your own posts more carefully. Your own argument is self-defeating. You said CD is a harder title by 99% of the standards but, again, point to lack of maturity as the reason for waiting on CGC. 

Do I think dogs regress in maturity as they age? Well, I have seen humans do this rather often. Also, we don't know how long that other trainer has been working her dog. Lack of maturity is an excuse used by many, many people and I don't buy that excuse from this trainer either. But here I see a great dog trainer using the same excuse/reason for delaying the CGC test while pretending that not to be the case. 

I've read some of your posts before. You are not shy about expressing your opinion. That's great. I found your post in this thread a bit harsh and holding forth a double standard so I called you out on it. You responded with juvenile name calling. 

Now, may we please keep the discussion on a more "mature" level? 


For context, your whole post is below.




martemchik said:


> Truthfully...I hate classes that train just for the CGC exercises. I don’t think it teaches the dog anything but the exercise…and like your dog, it doesn’t really help get them over things and truly doesn’t prove anything because if you do just get your dog used to a certain brush…the dog might still fail when a different brush is used for the test.
> 
> My first dog…that I raised from a puppy. Got his at around two years old. I had to wait a little for maturity, but it was mostly just working on the stay. He had his CD before that, and we just kind of trained for obedience, not really the exercises. I knew his temperament would get him through the touching/noise exercises. Plus…with enough obedience, the dog should just get through some of that stuff. He also had his temperament certification from the GSDCA by that point as well…so I knew he could handle more than what the CGC tests for.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

No CGC's for my crew because my dogs and I suck. None of us are mature and we all have separation anxiety. :crazy:


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

It's cool though if you want to make yourself look dumb by calling someone else out on misunderstood facts, next time, work on your comprehension. I'm also not sure how 2 years and 4 years equate...in my book, a two year old dog is probably less mature than most 4 year old dogs. Dogs don't generally lose maturity as they get older. So where does this "double standard" come into play? Or do you not know what that means as well?[/QUOTE]


Ouch. No need to get nasty about it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> No CGC's for my crew because my dogs and I suck. None of us are mature and we all have separation anxiety. :crazy:


You're dumb. Stop.

You and your dogs are awesome.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm still trying to find the part where I'm selling my service as a dog trainer. I'm not telling anyone I can help them get a CGC while my dog doesn't have it. 

That was also my first dog. I never had a goal to title him in anything. I got into it, I titled. So basically, you're assuming things based off of limited knowledge of me based on previous posts. I've learned to train dogs. I've also really only trained my own dogs and helped some people train theirs. I'm a rally instructor at the local club. I have high level rally titles and don't make excuses to the people taking my class about why my dog doesn't have those titles since he does.

I don't pass myself off as a CGC instructor without a CGC dog (moot point as OP clarified what the helper really is).

So I'm just trying to see where you came off attacking what I said and what I do with my dog? I wasn't telling OP to come take classes with me because I'm better than the instructor they are currently using. I was just pointing out that if I was taking classes from someone, I'd like for them to have the title they claim to be able to help me get...and not use "maturity" as an excuse.

There is a huge difference between offering free dog training advice on a dog forum, or in person when its asked. And selling your service as a dog trainer when you're not qualified to do so.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> No CGC's for my crew because my dogs and I suck. None of us are mature and we all have separation anxiety. :crazy:


My dogs prefer KFC. I just drive.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

please go back and reread -- my mistake in calling her an assistant....she is a "helper"...she plays distraction person ( banging around) ...and also helps register for classes etc...she is not wanting to be a trainer...she has rescue dogs and this was her latest one....he is 4 ..but has not been with her that whole time. He's a work in progress too...and he and my girl still kind of bare teeth at each other ...they work it out but the two of them together can be kind of scary

The trainers dogs DO have their certificates or papers or whatever. Helper NOT ASSISTANT -- NOT WANNA BE DOG TRAINER --1 of her 3 dogs has passed the test. Talked to HELPER again -- just cuz she and I have been through a LOT of the same scenes with our dogs...she's not pushing this one to take the test...she is more worried about working through his issues. I might be at the same point for awhile.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

martemchik said:


> I'm still trying to find the part where I'm selling my service as a dog trainer. I'm not telling anyone I can help them get a CGC while my dog doesn't have it.
> 
> That was also my first dog. I never had a goal to title him in anything. I got into it, I titled. So basically, you're assuming things based off of limited knowledge of me based on previous posts. I've learned to train dogs. I've also really only trained my own dogs and helped some people train theirs. I'm a rally instructor at the local club. I have high level rally titles and don't make excuses to the people taking my class about why my dog doesn't have those titles since he does.
> 
> ...


Martemchik: I am glad to see the discussion elevated and devoid of name calling. Thank you.

I think my points were well-made and cited to your posts extensively. If you want to respond to any of those points directly I am happy to reply. I do think you missed my main point, however.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Lilie said:


> My dogs prefer KFC. I just drive.


:rofl:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Mister C said:


> Martemchik: I am glad to see the discussion elevated and devoid of name calling. Thank you.
> 
> I think my points were well-made and cited to your posts extensively. If you want to respond to any of those points directly I am happy to reply. I do think you missed my main point, however.


:thumbup:

Martem, the point had nothing to do with services or what you do for a living. You said that you had to wait for maturity in your dog, but it was a cop out for someone else to. You didn't say, "I think it's a cop out for a trainer" or anything else like that. Just a poor excuse. And I agree.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

But its not a double standard is my point.

I'm not selling my service, that person sounded like they were.

My dog is 2, that dog is 4. (scratch the updated information about rescue and not having the dog from day 1...just go back to the post I responded to).

There is no double standard. The two situations are completely different.

I read the story, and thought, a potential trainer is giving a potential customer the excuse that their dog isn't mature enough. It's a good excuse when someone doesn't understand much about dog training/dog maturity. So it's a cop out. Again, the facts have changed a lot since then...but I was just pointing out that you should never take that kind of excuse...especially about a 4 year old dog, as a good excuse and keep using that person as a trainer.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No CGC's or CGN's yet, Jazzy would fail at the seperation. Delgado would fail at greeting other dogs calmly though he is getting much better as he ages at capping.

Does that mean I won't ever try? Heck no, one day I might look at one or the other and think it's now time to try. Who knows, dogs have weaknesses and strengths just like every other living thing. That's the problem and benefit with specific tests like this, it showcases specific strengths and weaknesses


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

he is saying at 4 yrs old they are past 'waiting for maturity' which is probably true
at 2 often a gsd is not mature yet mentally
most mature mentally between 2-3 yrs but certainly they are by age 4

and if your dog is 4 and you are 'waiting for maturity' that becomes a cop out


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

And OP...no worries about the helper, everyone is in agreement and understanding the person isn't what I originally thought they were (or how you explained them to be). The discussion has now turned hypothetical.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

martemchik said:


> But its not a double standard is my point.
> 
> I'm not selling my service, that person sounded like they were.
> 
> ...


Gee Martem, do I really have to be so specific? I was trying to be polite but if you read my post carefully you will get my point.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Does your dog have it's certificate?
Athena: Yes Sinister: No, he needs to mature at 10 months
At what age was/is your dog when it received it?
Athena was 10 months old but she is a calmer dog!
What was the hardest part of the test for your dog?
Seperation
How many years in training before you took the test and passed?
Athena was in training from the time she was 12 weeks.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl can't do the dog meet and greet. I feel the same way about some people.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Lisl can't do the dog meet and greet. I feel the same way about some people.


No meeting required! Just has to pass by and not lunge to eat them.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

It would depend upon the distance then. She's good out to about 20'. After that, the dog is in her circle and she's not happy about that.

At home here, she sees the neighbor's dogs playing in their yard and has no problem with that, but if one would approach the property line or enter the yard she's not very accommodating.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx passed the CGC test twice. Got an AKC cert. to prove it. She is far from a canine good citizen if truth be told. Ha. She was about 2 yrs old when we tested, yes I did take a 'class' with the CGC as the end goal. Our schutzhund club also held the tests, and no they didn't hand them out freely, but Onyx did pass all the exercises.
Karlo on the other hand....he is a great representation of the GSD. He didn't pass a CGC test as the evaluator approached him with a bit of suspicious movements which put Karlo on 'guard' So he did a warning growl when the evaluator went to brush him, deeming him disqualified. Had the evaluator approached him with purpose and different attitude, his behavior probably would have been very different. FWIW, the evaluator owns his littermate, is verse well on the breed(though she never met Karlo before this test) It was just the way she approached him, put his level of suspicion on high alert. I think he acted appropriately for the breed.
He was 3 when we did the test.
I truly think puppies that aren't mature are easier to pass this test than a mature adult, though the exercises aren't that big of a deal.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

It may be something we will do in the future if it looks like Roxy has made enough progress. I am taking it one class at a time. We are further along this time than we were last classes. And even from one week to the next. Last week ...we walk in the door and Roxy starts that "I'm here give me room" bark....this week she walked in calmly and we took a spot. Totally different dog just within a weeks span. The ONLY difference I had and I'm not putting any claim on this is "IT" ....I bought that cheap lead ( I'm sure it's meant for a poodle or some little dog)...just a lightweight nylon lead. I am almost sure she's reactive because of the leashes I use. So today I went down to talk to the trainers "helper" ...who is in charge of our canine activity center and got 2 different leather leads to try so I can figure out what size I need. 
I borrowed a 4 ft 3/8 inch ....which is what the poodle leash is and then I borrowed the 5/8 6 ft .....I tried both out in the yard and for some reason the shorter /smaller one seems to make her more attentive and secure. I just think for some reason she is more confident being closer to me. When she gets more slack..that's when I see a shift in temperament.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Does your dog have it's certificate? My Karl, who is deceased, had his CGC Title.
Updated from certificate after the changes.

Karl was just a little over 1 year. First time he tried.

What was the hardest part of the test for your dog?
I thought if any part it would have been the last part but he passed all with no problems.

How many years in training before you took the test and passed? Never took any special CGC classes. He learned obedience at home but then we went to Basic and Intermediate for the chance to work around other dogs.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola got her CGC at 6 months. 

I had been training her since I got her. I trained her myself until about 4 1/2 months, then she went to a 6 week basic training and was CGC tested after the last class.

The hardest part for her was the person doing the appearance and grooming part. She doesn't love strangers.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Does your dog have it's certificate?
> At what age was/is your dog when it received it?
> What was the hardest part of the test for your dog?
> How many years in training before you took the test and passed?


 Vala and Elena do. Elena was over a year, but don't remember exactly. Vala was maybe 3? 

I haven't gotten Deja's yet. Since I am an evaluator it seems like my dogs never get theirs unless I luck out and happen to find a test. 
Alexis I just never did.
LB doesn't have hers either yet. 

I don't find any parts of the test difficult though for most people in my tests the petting/grooming and the separation are what has failed a few people. 

I take the test just as part of my normal training and do not train specifically for it.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

ok I settled on the 4 ft 3/8 leather lead....lightweight and yet it feels sturdy enough that if there was a high drive instance I could still remain in control.


^ really has nothing to do with the questions I asked...I was kind of talking to myself  I am trying to find something to work with in the ring with her that doesn't make her all leash aggressive which I am finding out is a huge part of her deal.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe even for the CGC the leash has to be 6 feet long. All the other AKC stuff requires 6 foot leashes.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I believe even for the CGC the leash has to be 6 feet long. All the other AKC stuff requires 6 foot leashes.


4 or 6' is fine according to the evaluator for both of my dogs. I tested both on a 4' lead because we don't use 6' leads, so I didn't have one.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

yep our test paper says 4 or 6 ...but mainly that's just for my benefit right now. I don't know why when there is more leash she gets more reactive. if I keep her close to me ..she is more calmed and well behaved. another quirk I guess. I know we are going through level 2 at least 1 more time before we even attempt that test ( if we even do) ...I know people in person as well as on here say that if they are conditioned to take the test they could pass and still be a little hellhound..it's just they know what they are supposed to do so it's not really a true test. I think one of the dogs this week can pass the test ...but that dog is still not 100% trustworthy....I've seen it in action outside of class.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lyssa62 said:


> Does your dog have it's certificate?
> At what age was/is your dog when it received it?
> What was the hardest part of the test for your dog?
> How many years in training before you took the test and passed?




Does your dog have it's certificate? - Shasta does. Dax hasn't taken the test yet. 

At what age was/is your dog when it received it? - Shasta was 2.5

What was the hardest part of the test for your dog? - polite greetings. She wanted to rush out and meet people.

How many years of training before you took the test and passed? - actually 6 months training specifically for the CGC and passed first time.


----------

